# Woow!! Just wooow!!



## rhonda1971 (Oct 9, 2014)

good day to you all!!

so, i am currently separated from my husband and divorce has been filed. during the separation, i dipped back again thinking that things would change and he would finally see me for the woman i am. knowing that i should not have done this because of all the things that this man has put me through. Especially the last incident with me finding his mistress's keys in his pockets. What a fool i am.

anyway, i had finally threw in the towel and filed for divorce. after about 2 weeks he started trying to reach me, so i blocked him out of everything.the only way of him contacting me is at work. but i'm not worried about that. knowing that he is blocked out of every thing else, i believed that his ego wouldn't allow him to call my job lol.

so, after 1 1/2 months of no contact whatsoever he comes these emails from him. i have a new email address that i rarely use and forgot that he had the address. i am also a part of another forum and he somehow found me on there.

he sent me screenshots of me talking about him on there and he was saying things to me like, "i'm so glad that you left me and me being missing that night when you couldnt reach me was a blessing". he wanted to know where we stood with the divorce because he is ready for it to be over. i emailed him and told him that he already knew where we stood with it and the papers have been filed. then i deleted that email account.

i was sooooo pissed off!! not because of what he read, but because he really found enough time to find me like that. i did say some harsh things, but i was venting!! and he doesnt even know these people.

how would you have handled this??


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd be annoyed. 

And I don't think he's so ready for it to be over. Looked like he was missing drama. 

But I think you handled it beautifully.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

ask him to post here too.....TAM would love to hear what he has to say

but.....people like that.....don't hold your breath


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

The best way to handle it is by ignoring it. It doesn't change the fact that you're almost divorced; it just demonstrates you're on the right path. His actions, his feelings... His problem. You need to work to moving towards not caring.

C


----------



## rhonda1971 (Oct 9, 2014)

yep!! that's exactly why i deleted everything lol. i thought that he'd be over this by now. i guess not.



PBear said:


> The best way to handle it is by ignoring it. It doesn't change the fact that you're almost divorced; it just demonstrates you're on the right path. His actions, his feelings... His problem. You need to work to moving towards not caring.
> 
> C


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

rhonda1971 said:


> yep!! that's exactly why i deleted everything lol. i thought that he'd be over this by now. i guess not.


You need to work at getting over it too. In fact, that's all you can do. Stop worrying about him and his feelings.

It's a long process, and you'll have setbacks. But you'll get there

C


----------



## rhonda1971 (Oct 9, 2014)

thanks!! i was wondering if i didn't say enough. my first initial reaction wanted to curse him out so bad. it literally took me about 3 hours to calm down. and after i calmed down, i decided not to give him so much of my energy and send just those few lines.



BlueWoman said:


> I'd be annoyed.
> 
> And I don't think he's so ready for it to be over. Looked like he was missing drama.
> 
> But I think you handled it beautifully.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

yuck.
He's trying to drum up the drama isn't he.
You did the right thing by deleting the email. Could I suggest that if he makes any more contact you have your attorney handle it.
Will this be settled by agreement or will you need to go to court? Any kids?


----------



## rhonda1971 (Oct 9, 2014)

no, no children. thank God!! i escaped that one.

i don't have an attorney. i went through one of those divorce agencies. i could not afford an attorney. costed me about $700 in total. Lots of foot-work though, but it is getting done. Right now i'm just waiting on the notice from the sheriff's dept to let me know that he has been served and then i can proceed to the next step.

Filed with the Sheriff's dept on Dec 29th. They told me that this can take up to a month. 




Pluto2 said:


> yuck.
> He's trying to drum up the drama isn't he.
> You did the right thing by deleting the email. Could I suggest that if he makes any more contact you have your attorney handle it.
> Will this be settled by agreement or will you need to go to court? Any kids?


----------



## rhonda1971 (Oct 9, 2014)

yes, it is a long process. but i must say, i have been doing very well. no contact at all and it will continue this way.




PBear said:


> You need to work at getting over it too. In fact, that's all you can do. Stop worrying about him and his feelings.
> 
> It's a long process, and you'll have setbacks. But you'll get there
> 
> C


----------



## A_DelVeccio (Jan 13, 2015)

He was just trying to rile you up and manipulate your emotions. You deserve better than petty games.


----------



## rhonda1971 (Oct 9, 2014)

yes, and it worked!! behind closed doors though lol. i handled it in a way that he will never know that it pissed me off so bad.



A_DelVeccio said:


> He was just trying to rile you up and manipulate your emotions. You deserve better than petty games.


----------

